# Solved: how to see .snb files



## lufra (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello

I just got a samsung note 10.1 model GT-N8013EA, this is the wifi 16 GB verion. I have taken some notes in the application call S note. I am trying to transfer them to my windows 7 computer 64bit. I have use google docs and evernote but in both programs an attach file is displayed which is in the format .snb and there is nothing to read. I was trying to find a program which could open .snb files or change them to .pdf or .docx or the similar.

thank you for any help


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Calibre has .snb listed as one of the files it can convert:

http://calibre-ebook.com/download_windows


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may want to watch this video on how to sync/share data between S-Memo and EverNote: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1659815


----------



## lufra (Aug 25, 2012)

calibre will not display it, it just shows the attachment

and for some reason the video does not work for the 10.1 note. as it displays just an attachment in evernote

I did found that from the note itself by clicking on the menu there is an option which says share via and it lets you convert them to pdf and email and more. also it can be done with the export option also found in the menu for each note.

thanks for all the help, I guess I overlook to click the menu button when inside the notes themselves.


----------

